# Vertical Leap



## cider303 (Jan 28, 2005)

I was looking for opinions on how to train to maximize gains on vertical leap...
 Lifts... rep-range/to failure...frequency


----------



## Pylon (Jan 28, 2005)

Try plyometric jump squats...no weights needed, tho you could use ankle weights if you want.

 They are basically just squatting as low as you can, explode up as hard as you can, and come back down int he squat position.  Do 3 sets of 10 and see how they feel.  (I'm betting it'll be harder than you think...)


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 28, 2005)

try plyometrics, or a jump programme

in terms of weights building strength in the legs will obviously help your vertical, squats are good, so are calf raises... as with all strength training go heavy weight and make sure you overload each session

peace


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Try plyometric jump squats...no weights needed, tho you could use ankle weights if you want.
> 
> They are basically just squatting as low as you can, explode up as hard as you can, and come back down int he squat position.  Do 3 sets of 10 and see how they feel.  (I'm betting it'll be harder than you think...)



i used to do them as part of a jump programme for bball! they certainly do the job!

skipping, line jumps, rim jumps... all of them will help, and are included in most jump programmes out there, run a search in google or something, theres plenty of them online

peace


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 28, 2005)

Combine a jump program with general strength training.

Squats will NOT make you a great vertical jumper; a jump is a complicated neurological coordination of muscles working together to achieve a result.  Squats will increase your force potential at the phase of the jump where you use your quads/hamstrings/etc. which, aligned with a good jump program (for example air alert), will improve your jump.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 28, 2005)

Air Alert 2.

Good Program.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 29, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Air Alert 2.
> 
> Good Program.



  bumping for increased vert


----------



## Musclebeach (Jan 29, 2005)

I wouldnt use ankle weights when you first start plyos, because of the stress it places on your joints and such.  Be sure to start with beginners plyos if you havent done them before because of the stress to your legs.  

Plyometric Jump Squats like Pylon was saying are a really good starting place.  Harvard Blasts on a low box (<12inches) and calf jumps (stiff leg, only jump w/ your calves) and the plyo squat jumps would be some good starters.  

After you do those for a few weeks you could start doing some more intermediate plyos like box jumps and lateral jumps.  

Depth jumps (single/both legs and from box-to-ground-to-box) will really go a long way to increase your vertical but dont start doing these right away.  If you are prone to shin splints there is a very good chance you will get them doing these.  

Those jumping programs are for the most part very good.  I got started with one of them (sorry cant remember which) and after i finished that I did some research on explosive training and have formed my own jump program that has really worked well for me.  My standing vertical went from about 25 inches before the program to where it is now at about 34-35.  

If you know how to do cleans and snatches I would definetly recommend incorporating those into your training.  

Good luck.

-Jeff.


----------



## dballer (Jul 22, 2008)

I have been personaly working on my vertical jump for quite some time now, and i have tried many different things, most recently i have been using this simple plymometric workout, with only 2 exercises and its given me the best gains, this workout along with Sprinting and Stair running has aded about 2 inches to my vertical leap so fat =) the workout i have been using is posted on my blog if you wana check it out?
Bodybuilding And Fitness Workouts: Vertical Jump Workout
That may give you some ideas, But i would have to say that sprinting plays a big part in increasing your vertical leap


----------



## zombul (Jul 22, 2008)

This guy works out here at my gym and has trained alot of people and is all over the net and this is his specialty
Products


----------



## domens (Feb 5, 2010)

*Vertical leap question*

Hello guys!

I am 17 years old. I am 6feet 4 inches high (195cm) and i have vertical leap of 26 inches (66cm). I started doing Air Alert III (just finished 1 week). I am white man and i just wonder if i can get my vertical to 37 inches in 15 weeks (Air Alert III program)? 

Thanks


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 5, 2010)

A 37 inch vertical is realllly hard. When I was going to football combines in high school I was usually in the top five for the vertical (out of a couple hundred people) and my vertical was only 34... I would aim for 30 inches and anythign past that would be bonus. =). And being white has nothing to do with vertical leap contrary to popular belief lol.

I would do the plyo squats mentioned earlier, some high rep low weight explosive calf raises along with high weight calf raises, and straight legged wall jumps.  If you have rubber bands available doing rubber band exercises is great for vertical leap as well.


----------



## modestas23 (Mar 10, 2010)

I know this is kind of late but I have some great tips for you to increase your vertical leap. The 1st most important thing you should know about having a high vertical leap is that its not about your muscle size but your neurological capacity. Thinking that doing heavy squats is going to increase your vert its not. When trayining for vert never train till falure.

Training till failure for vert doesnt improve performance in fact it hinders it. When training for vert you want all of your movements to be as explosive and powerful as possible. Let me ask you, how are ou gonna increase your vert if your not juping your highest when your doing an exercise? 

But, the most iportant thing of all you should know to have a higher vertical leap is that recovery is KEY. Lets say you work out 6 days a week an hour a day. Thats 6 hours of working out in a week. Now you rest 176 hours during that week. Its not what you do duing those 6 hours of working out but what your doing during those 176 hours your not working out. This is what seperates the winners from the losers. The gainers from the non gainers. 

So, to have a high vertical leap you need to pay attention to recovery, diet, and do every movement as quickly as possible.


----------



## modestas23 (Mar 10, 2010)

As for Air Alert, thats a shit rogram. That program ight give you gains but it is more likeley that it will make your vert even worse. The program is more for muscular endurance than vertical leap because of its low sets and very high reps. Out of all the programs id highly reccomend Double Your Vertical Leap or Kelly Baggets Vertical Jump Bible. These 2 are at the top of my list but the DYVL is by far the most advanced and by far the best. But DO NOT do Air Alert. It will fuck up your knees and your vert!


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 10, 2010)

If you think heavy squats won't improve your vertical leap you're dead wrong.

They won't do it alone, but they are an extremely effective way to build the strength necessary to jump high.


----------

